# Lost Paddle in Upper Taos Box



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*found*

Found your paddle today at the bottom of Big A. I stashed it on river left at the bottom of the rapid. Right near where the 2 big rocks stick out into the bottom of the drop from river left. Pulled the pogies from the paddle. Give me an address and I can send those up to you. Atom....



yakin' said:


> Yesterday (4/4) my buddy lost my extra paddle in the slot of the left run of Big Arsenic. He was upside down with his arms extended and it was ripped from his hands. Not sure if it got stuck in there or went downstream. We were more concerned with getting him safely to shore and never saw it again. It is a white blade and black shaft werner with a left hand brewing co. sticker on one of the blades. It also has my phone # on it, so a case of beer is up for whoever finds and returns it. Just a heads up to be careful in that rapid when flows drop. Please scout that slot move, because it could be dangerous if it's stuck in there.
> 
> Scott


----------



## D. Hippie (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Atom. I'm coming down to NM this weekend for the embudo and maybe a few other runs. Not sure what the schedule is yet, but if you give me a call I'll come by and grab those pogies. Gotta get down in the box again to grab that paddle since it's my playboating paddle. Thanks again,

Scott
(970)987-1507


----------

